# Moustache bars



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Would anyone care to post some pics of their moustache bar setups? Or, any advice on brake lever placement, bar angle ect... What you have found to be the most comfortable bar postion. I know there are places on the net about moustache bars but what have you found to be the optimal setup. I'm converting a MB3 into something I could do some touring with. Thanks!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Everything you wanted to know about moustache bars but were afraid to ask.
http://www.stanford.edu/~dru/moustache.html


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Everything you wanted to know about moustache bars but were afraid to ask.
> http://www.stanford.edu/~dru/moustache.html


I've been there and probably everywhere else on the net. What I'm looking for is some hands on experience. Dos and donts. You know what I mean?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If you plan on using them off road, I've found that the best possition for riding is to have your hands as far forward in the bend as possible. Set up the brake levers so that they're comfortable in that position.

I've found that having them angled downward slightly, so that the ends point at the rear hub, so be a better position for power.

Overall, I liked the bars for cruising around town, but they were not my choice for an off road bar.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

I will start this out by saying that I have never had a bike set up with them. But I have known quite a few people that have. Most of them have not ran them very long. It seems to me people are usually more happy with a WTB type dropbar. I would try and steer you towards somthing like that. Set up correctly they are way comfy.
Happy trails.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*$0.02*

I agree with what both Laffeaux and RobM say. I've had them on several bikes. I want to like them, but it seems I usually end up liking something else better.

For touring/off-road riding, you just can't beat a drop bar. Even though the propaganda on the moustache bar says "multiple" hand positions, the reality is that those other hand positions put weird stresses on your wrists with the contortions they do to get to those other positions.

Moustache bars work fine on a commuter/urban rig - something you spend around 1/2 hour on at most.

If you are looking for a bar that allows you to use a more traditional flat-bar type stem size, look at the On-One Mary. Otherwise, I'd go drop bars (but you will probably need a taller/shorter stem).


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

i agree laffeaux. from experience, the mustache is great for around town, ok for mountains, but the part about riding up in the front is spot on. thats the most comfortable and stable, so put the levers where you can reach then from there.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree. I've ran drop bars before and really like them. I aquired these Nitto moustache bars, barcons and levers for free and thought I'd give them a try. Now that they're mounted, I don't understand the hype. They're not very comfortable. I was thinking there was a trick to setting them up properly. It must be a love hate type of thing. Most hand positions (not many) on these moustache bars are awkward feeling. I could see myself getting sore wrists quick. For my effort and time setting them up I'll leave them on for now and cruise around town some. Maybe I'll grow into them. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

So. Here's what I came up with on the MB-3. Raised the bar 1 inch above the saddle. Looks goofy but I feel way more comfortable. I'll put some miles on this summer and see how it goes. I'll probably go back to original.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

XR4TI said:


> So. Here's what I came up with on the MB-3. Raised the bar 1 inch above the saddle. Looks goofy but I feel way more comfortable. I'll put some miles on this summer and see how it goes. I'll probably go back to original.


I think the bike looks great with the moustache bars. If you haven't put many miles on it, why would you want to change?

Tim


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

CS2 said:


> I think the bike looks great with the moustache bars. If you haven't put many miles on it, why would you want to change?
> 
> Tim


I've put zero miles on it. This will be my first experience with moustache bars. When I first started setting the bike up the bar was low, felt awkward and not very comfortable. I couldn't understand what people liked about them. Now that I've added the stem raiser it feels much better. I may just learn to really like them. Will see when the weather gets a little nicer. I'm glad you think it looks OK. I guess I'm not use to looks myself.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here's The Last Setup I Had*

I thought the position was good and comfortable. The frame was too small however so I only logged a few hundred miles like this before I sold it.
Pics aren't the greatest but its all I have.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

stupid wrong picture... need to update my bar shots later...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> The frame was too small however so I only logged a few hundred miles like this before I sold it.


Moustache bars definitely work best if you prescribe to the Rivendell method of frame sizing/fitting. All of my bikes are *too smal* for me.

That's a sharp looking bike, Shayne.


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

XR4TI said:


> So. Here's what I came up with on the MB-3. Raised the bar 1 inch above the saddle. Looks goofy but I feel way more comfortable. I'll put some miles on this summer and see how it goes. I'll probably go back to original.


Cool, I thought I was the only one using a riser for the stem.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

jmjones said:


> Cool, I thought I was the only one using a riser for the stem.]


I've never seen a stem with that much rise before. Wow!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I've never seen a stem with that much rise before. Wow!


It seems to have a riser contraption in addition to the stem itself.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

In addition to the resource: http://www.stanford.edu/~dru/moustache.html

Lance Armstrong is using moustache bars on a fixed gear with a bar end brake lever for a single front brake (safe and sound):


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that video is funny. those guys are doing some stupid **** in the traffic lanes.


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried them inverted on an MTB set up as a two speed. The idea behind it was that I wanted a bar with built in ends [like the old scott AT2s] that i could use to wrestle the beast up hills.

For climbing uphill out of the saddle it was a fine set up. But the roadie brake levers I used weren't up to the job downhill. So I swapped to a swept riser set up. Any way - here's a pic:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's mine... pay no attention to the bald dude....


----------



## Uptown Biker (Mar 3, 2021)

A few years ago, I put a Nitto moustache bar on a bike I use for city riding. The frame is the largest I can comfortably ride. The stem is 90mm.

Angled down (ends pointed at rear hub), the bar gives comfortable hand positions at the ends (near my shifter) and on the outside of the forward bend. The latter is my default position - it's low, but not not too low, still has good leverage for power, and is close to the brakes. I can also sit up more and grab the top of the hoods, but this is best for short stretch-outs rather than for continuous riding. It's definitely not as comfortable as the hoods are on drop bars. Overall, I like them about as well as drop bars. But it took a lot more experimentation to make them comfortable than I ever had to do with drop bars.

Finally, I hope all you folks from 2008 are still riding!


----------

